
Ask HN: How can I send an internet connected server into low earth orbit? - zubairq
I want to send a Raspberry PI or other small form factor server into low earth orbit that I can ping, SSH, and serve web pages from. How do I power this and who can I send the payload with?
======
pocketstar
SpaceFlight.com can handle the launch. Why do you want a LEO orbit, there
might be better orbits for your mission? You'll probably want a radhard
processor instead of a Pi Zero. You will also need Batteries, Thermal,
Attitude Determination and Control, RF and antennas...minimum budget is
probably $1M including launch for a "server in space" mission. There is a lot
that goes into making a spacecraft. A good book to pick up is SMAD[0]. Reach
out to me if you have the resources, I'd be happy to help.

[0][https://www.amazon.com/Space-Mission-Engineering-
Technology-...](https://www.amazon.com/Space-Mission-Engineering-Technology-
Library/dp/1881883159/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1519538521&sr=8-1&keywords=smad)

~~~
zubairq
Oh wow I was thinking more like $10,000 , shows how little I know about this.
Ok I’ll read up on that and get back to you

------
noahdesu
There is a Planet Money episode where they talk about trying to get their own
satellite launched, and it includes several pointers that might help you get
started.

[https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2017/12/01/567267573/plan...](https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2017/12/01/567267573/planet-
money-goes-to-space)

~~~
zubairq
@noahdesu Thanks, I listened to the entire NPR series on launching something.
So interesting! I never realised how much there is involved, and they didn't
say the prices, but I don't think it will be less than $100,000 for sure now!

